# Workbench plan.



## ValhallaAwaits (Sep 8, 2014)

It's finally time to put in a workbench. I've been putting it off for a year or so for just so many reasons and I had an excuse every time for why I shouldn't or that I didn't have time. I also wasn't sure ifI was going to staying in this house long enough for it to make sense to build a permanent bench. So this is what I have to work with. I have a nice long 4 1/2" concrete ledge on both sides of my garage. So I was trying to work up a plan to incorporate the ledge into the build and only have to use 2 supporting legs. My next problem is that my garage floor is sloped from hurricane sandy. I could use some suggestions on how to level the legs. I also just need some help figuring out the basic design of the workbench. I have about 10' of ledge to use. Maybe some of you guys can help me come up with a plan. I will include some pictures of the wall and ledge that I want to use. Cost is always a factor, keep in mind.
Thanks,
Jake


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If you incorporate that ledge you'll never be able to move. I wouldn't go through the trouble of building it if I couldn't move it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> My next problem is that my garage floor is sloped from hurricane sandy. I could use some suggestions on how to level the legs.


My garage floor is uneven so when I built my bench, I needed a way to adjust the legs.
I drilled a hole in each leg, carved it a little and anchored two 5/8 inch nuts in the hole. Add a washer and a nut and bolt and you have an easy to adjust system. I used Gorilla glue, the kind that foams as it cures. Those nuts are stuck forever.

Hope this helps.

Check the pics.
Mike


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

what is the height of the ledge?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> My garage floor is uneven so when I built my bench, I needed a way to adjust the legs.
> I drilled a hole in each leg, carved it a little and anchored two 5/8 inch nuts in the hole. Add a washer and a nut and bolt and you have an easy to adjust system. I used Gorilla glue, the kind that foams as it cures. Those nuts are stuck forever.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...


Thats an awesome shopbuilt leveling leg. Im going to have to steal that design mate.

As far as the OP's question goes, i agree with Paarker, its a poor decision to build a bench that HAS to be in the same place. Why not build a stand-alone bench that just happens to fit in that space? Go with 4 legs, but have the top height such that it slips into that spot


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

If you are going to stay in the house, why not build a permanent bench. You don't make your kitchen counter top mobile and its more expensive and more used than your shop bench. I've done it both ways, and if its built in, I just break out the framing nailer and build it. If its mobile I spend a little more time to make it right.


----------



## tinstar (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool legs BTW - MT


----------

